

Trends in IT for 2009 - fhhacker
http://www.baselinemag.com/c/a/IT-Management/Top-10-Trends-in-IT-for-2009/

======
tptacek
10 karma points to the first person who can find an article with at least 7 of
the same predictions from 2007; 11 points for 2006, 12 points for 2005.

What's that, you say? Virtualization is a big deal in the enterprise?
Fascinating! Intrusion detection? You don't say?

~~~
TomOfTTB
I was going to post this same reply. Honestly, the fact that "Web 2.0" is
listed so prominently makes me almost think they cut and pasted this from one
of last year's lists.

I mean, call me crazy, But maybe a trend built around an ad-based revenue
model isn't the best advice for the coming year.

~~~
tptacek
I like how social networking is apparently a big deal for enterprises now.
Yeah, that and offshoring to Zambonistan.

------
computerofmeat
Trends in IT for 2009:

1\. AIR

Many companies are finding that their clients are interacting in a dynamic way
with air, including breathing and moving through it, expect this exciting
trend to continue through '09.

2\. MONITORS

From advertising to socializing, there are many online communities finding
ways of analyzing data and experiencing graphic interfaces by using graphics
and text displayed on a monitor. With more text and images on the web than
ever before, don't expect monitors to be going anywhere in the new year.

TRENDS!

